# اجمل اربع كلمات..............بمناسبة عيد الام



## rana1981 (16 مارس 2009)

*"جيل يلعن أباه ولا يبارك أمه "   (امثال 11:30)

قال احدهم إن أجمل أربع كلمات في كل لغة هي:  يسوع ....السماء....المحبة .....الأم .

روت لي سيدة عن زيارة قامت بها إلى مأوى العجزة فكان الحديث التالي :

 أحببت ذات مرة أن ازور مأوى للعجزة ,ذهبت وفي داخلي أحاسيس متزاحمة من الشوق والأسى لما سأرى هناك, فرح الجميع بوجودي كالأرض المتعطشة لنقطة مطر لأنهن في وحدة مرعبة ويتمنين قدوم أي زائر. أحداهن في السرير لا تستطيع الحركة والأخرى تحمل عكازها ولا تتوقف عن الكلام وتنتقل من غرفة إلى أخرى تجلس بجانب صديقتها لتبث همومها وتملا فراغها 
تحدثت معهن جميعا وكانت كل منهن تروي قصتها قبل أن اسألها :أنا من وضعها أولادها ووعدوا انه سيعودون .أنا من تزوج أبنائي ورفضت زوجاتهن الاعتناء بي, أنا من كسرت قدمي وأصبحت طريحة الفراش فأتوا بي إلى هنا 
(الأعمار مختلفة والأوضاع مختلفة )لكل منهم قصتها ولكن النتيجة واحدة (نقص الحنان وعدم الاعتراف بالجميل )

كانت الأقوال متضاربة:لقد زارني ابني منذ سنة والأخرى منذ شهور والبعض يزورني باستمرار ولكني بشوق لأحفادي وليس باليد حيلة 


وكل أم رددت هذه العبارة:"في كل سنة يمر عيد الأم ولا يجد أبنائنا الوقت الكافي لزيارتنا لقد نسينا هذه المناسبة ".
عندما سمعت ما روته السيدة بدأت أفكر بكل أم وما هو إحساسها عندما تشعر إن أبنائها قد نسوها

إن مجرد التفكير بمثل هذا الموضوع في عيد الأم يعطي الأم بعدا جديدا لهذا اليوم الخاص, انه يوم الاحتفال بجمال الأمومة وعظمتها انه مناسبة للتعبير عن شكرنا للتي اعتنت بنا خلال سنوات طويلة في أوجاعنا وآلامنا 

إن الأم نور يرشد وشمعة تضيء وعين تسهر ومجاهدة لا تكل ولا تتعب  فهل يحق لأي ابن أن ينسى أمه في مثل هذا اليوم,هل نسي أن يقدم لزوجته أروع وأعظم الهدايا؟ أليست هذه الزوجة أما وستصبح عجوزا في المستقبل؟ 

لو إن كلا منا يفكر بذلك لشكرنا آباءنا وأمهاتنا في كل يوم وفي كل لحظة وليس يوم العيد فقط

كم هي مشاعر قاسية أن تحس الأم إن ابنها لا يسال عنها ستجد له المسوغات أمام الجميع ولكنها في قرارة نفسها تشعر بالأسى وبمرارة المر.

لقد كان إكرام الوالدين هو إحدى الوصايا العشرة منذ بدء التاريخ "أكرم أباك وأمك لكي يطول عمرك على الأرض "حتى المسيح رب المجد وسط آلامه على الصليب أوصى بأمه العذراء قائلا ليوحنا "هي ذي أمك "

أصلي أن يحفظ الله جميع الأمهات وأتمنى أن يصلوا لأجلنا باستمرار لان رضا الأم من رضا الرب ​*


----------



## ناوناو (16 مارس 2009)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا رنا*


----------



## kalimooo (16 مارس 2009)

جميل يا رناااااااا

شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا رانا

كل سنه وممتك بخير

شكرا ليكي​*


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2009)

حلو اوى اوى يا رانا 

حب الام و طاعة الوالدين هى اهم وصايا الكتاب المقدس 

يكفى انها اول وصية بوعد 







شكرا يا قمر على الموضوع الحلو 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (17 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> حلو اوى اوى يا رانا
> 
> حب الام و طاعة الوالدين هى اهم وصايا الكتاب المقدس
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا رانا
> 
> كل سنه وممتك بخير
> 
> شكرا ليكي​*



*شكرا مايكل على مشاركتك 
وكل سنة وممتك بخير​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا رناااااااا
> 
> شكرااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (17 مارس 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا رنا*



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا رنو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مارس 2009)

فعلا يا رنا

اجمل اربع كلمات 

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال

ميرررسى كتير ليكى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## rana1981 (18 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فعلا يا رنا
> 
> اجمل اربع كلمات
> 
> ...



*شكرا كوكو على مرورك
الرب يخليلك امك​*


----------



## rana1981 (18 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رائع يا رنو
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​*



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

